# Xena @ The Dog Park



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

She is a Cane Corso. She is only weighing in at about 77lbs @ 7 /12 months old but I still love her anyway! lol


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey great looking corso! We have a brindle as well, just a little darker though. She just turned a year old, and probly weighs 100+/-

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/1513-monster.html


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

She is just adorable! How pretty the colors on her are!:smile:


----------

